# Magnaflow Exhaust Systems...



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i am working with a reputable vendor to gauge interest in 3.2L magnaflow exhausts. i am curious to know how man 3.2L owners would be interested in purchasing an exhaust? the price would be extremely competitive and worth your time. i have purchased several exhausts from them in the past and will continue to do so however to speed up the process of getting a 3.2L exhaust out quicker i thought i would get some ppl to join me. also before i forget to mention 2.0t would be available as well. so if you are interested and would like to purchase an exhaust in the near future, please post in this thread that you are interested and which engine you have. thanks.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Magnaflow Exhaust Systems... (FreeGolf)*

I will be shopping for an exhaust for my 3.2 at some point. I have been hoping that HPA would do a semi-stock setup since the R32 is similar and they are local to me. But if Magnaflow can put out a product with performance gains and good sound, then I would definitely consider them.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i went with magnaflow for my mk5 r32 and i love the way it sounds. it was not too loud, was not to low, no drone, and for the price theres nothing better around. i posted several videos in mk5 r32 forum, ill try to find clips of it again and post here.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

magnaflow touring 3.2L exhaust on mk5 r32:
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2saiff9&s=5


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What's the diameter straight-through? Milltek is 2.5"


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I have a 3.2 and would be very interested depending on the price. Been looking around the nets and so far all I see are exhaust systems from $800+ which I can't afford at the moment.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

pricing would be in the $500 area, give or take a few bucks... obviously the more ppl we get the more affordable they become... 

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_What's the diameter straight-through? Milltek is 2.5"

if it is exactly like the r32 the piping (minus rear can which obviously would be different) it would be 2.5". 
i will have full details soon.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_pricing would be in the $500 area, give or take a few bucks... obviously the more ppl we get the more affordable they become... 
if it is exactly like the r32 the piping (minus rear can which obviously would be different) it would be 2.5". 
i will have full details soon. 

$500 area would be perfect. In the mean time I was thinking of going to a muffler shop and have them cut out the resonator and putting in a straight pipe. I heard this increases the growl on the 3.2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_
if it is exactly like the r32 the piping (minus rear can which obviously would be different) it would be 2.5". 
i will have full details soon. 


too small. i need 3".


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

3" for a 3.2q or 3" or 2.0t?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

3" for 3.2q


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

seriously? why?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_seriously? why?


B/c I have other work done which is 3".


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I need 5" pipe or else I can't compete with the Civics. If not, how about any sized pipe with a 5" tip?


----------



## Thornballz (Mar 22, 2010)

I had the Magnaflow Sport Exhaust on my 08 R32 and it was obnoxious, loud, droning and the whole car vibrated. 
It was terrible and I traded the car for my A3 after trying to trade even up for a stock exhaust for a few months. No takers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thornballz* »_I had the Magnaflow Sport Exhaust on my 08 R32 and it was obnoxious, loud, droning and the whole car vibrated. 
It was terrible and I traded the car for my A3 after trying to trade even up for a stock exhaust for a few months. No takers.


Milltek FTW for 3.2!!!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_I need 5" pipe or else I can't compete with the Civics. If not, how about any sized pipe with a 5" tip? 

LOL!

_Quote, originally posted by *Thornballz* »_I had the Magnaflow Sport Exhaust on my 08 R32 and it was obnoxious, loud, droning and the whole car vibrated. 

agreed. i purchased a 'sport' as well. it was much too loud for my taste. the 'touring' was perfect. conservative at idle and cruising speeds, nice growl (for v6) at WOT.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Milltek FTW for 3.2!!!

Yeah but pricey, cheapest i found was $999


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (neu318)*

and most likely heavy... (not a fair comparison however the stock exhaust on the r32 weighed less than the milltek, curious on the specs for a3 3.2q.) when researching exhausts for 3.2q the neuspeed was the loudest with the magnaflow sport a very close second, then magnaflow touring then milltek. milltek seemed to be the quietest but a touch louder than stock.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

im interested if i can get it shipped to canada


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_
Yeah but pricey, cheapest i found was $999


If I can get my tuner shop to custom make me one, I'll sell my used Milltek for $950


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
If I can get my tuner shop to custom make me one, I'll sell my used Milltek for $950


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i personally think the neuspeed exhaust sounds the best on the 3.2. I heard the milltek on NY_Avant's old car and it was to quiet for my taste.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i see the difference already:
a3 3.2q:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_i see the difference already:


Yea, the A3 exhaust comes out on the driver's side.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

not that... i meant the addition of a proper second muffler versus two small resonators... this may be the difference in tone/volume.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Love my milltek


----------



## zguitarman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Magnaflow Exhaust Systems... (FreeGolf)*

I'd be interested in a setup as well. 2006 3.2
Thanks


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Magnaflow Exhaust Systems... (FreeGolf)*

I still am saving the time, money and courage to retrofit the MkV R32 exhaust from Neuspeed to my A3 3.2. I just need to find a good shop that can mold the R32 and S-line rear valance together. I think this would be killer as I love the dual look and more symmetrical layout.
Thoughts?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Any word on when the 2.0TQ system will be ready?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

2.0t exhausts are ready... 

i will get pricing for you and post.

as for the 3.2q we managed to get one of the guys from here to go over to the site some time next week. hopefully the 3.2q version is just weeks away...

i am thinking going with tips like these, staggered to flow with the curve of the rear bumper:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

FreeGolf said:


> 2.0t exhausts are ready...
> 
> i will get pricing for you and post.
> 
> ...


Can't wait, hopefully the price is right


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

same here, i want here NOW~! 

price is looking to be in the $500 area give or take.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

SWEET!!!! lol


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

If I end up having to get a larger exhaust, the Milltek will be up for sale...at top dollar


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

2.0T

do you know what options there gonna have (turbo back, cat back, resonators etc...)


----------



## mjt710 (Aug 28, 2006)

I dropped my car off at magnaflow today, should be done by end of the week. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

mjt710 said:


> I dropped my car off at magnaflow today, should be done by end of the week. I'll let you know how it turns out.


2.0T or 3.2 ?


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

Any pictures and sounds clips of the 2.0T? Discount?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

this is the 'competition' version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFvIp5vsn3U

obviously the loudest most aggressive version, there will be a 'street' version posted shortly. it will be a lot more conservative.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

sounds good ,


----------



## FullP (Apr 28, 2007)

That 3.2 sounds nice! Any 2.0T clips yet? Would be nice inside the car and outside.


----------



## mjt710 (Aug 28, 2006)

that's my 3.2 in the video above. I just got it back from magnaflow on Friday, so only had it a few days, but I'm liking it. That video gives some idea, but doesn't really do it justice. I'm going to get some better clips this weekend.

It does drone a bit between 2000-2500 rpm around town, but after that it sounds really sweet. 4k to redline is beautiful.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

the 'competition' or non-res version i would suspect will drone a bit however on the 'street' application this should not be an issue.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sounds nice. A little loud for my taste...but that's just me.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

a lil loud for my taste as well, wait until the street is released it will be much more conservative.


----------



## copternadle (Aug 4, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> i am working with a reputable vendor to gauge interest in 3.2L magnaflow exhausts. i am curious to know how man 3.2L owners would be interested in purchasing an exhaust? the price would be extremely competitive and worth your time. i have purchased several exhausts from them in the past and will continue to do so however to speed up the process of getting a 3.2L exhaust out quicker i thought i would get some ppl to join me. also before i forget to mention 2.0t would be available as well. so if you are interested and would like to purchase an exhaust in the near future, please post in this thread that you are interested and which engine you have. thanks.
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


I suggest you go with Magnaflow. It's cheap and it's durable, you won't have any regrets on having it.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

have purchased in the past for previous vehicles, i have no problems buying again, and that is why i am working with them and a vendor to get this done. it is most likely the best exhaust in terms of price / quality. Most recently having it on my MK5 r32 which shares the same engine it sounds perfect. the 'sport' was too loud for my taste which i originally had, then i went with the 'street' and it was ideal.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

FreeGolf said:


> exhausts available for 2.0t and 3.2q... two options for each. i will post all the pics, links, details, and coupon codes for us tomorrow or tuesday.


 
cool thanks for doing this... i'll try it, will wait for the update..

i had the first gen exhaust for the 08 sti, i was very satisfied with it..


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay so here it is, the moment we all have been waiting for, the exhausts are designed and manufactured by MagnaFlow, I am working with HottExhaust.com for the deal. I have done business with them in the past for previous cars, and they are the same ppl who organized a similar deal for us on the MK5 R32 forum. in any event this is the exhaust and price:

The pic is somewhat crude (rear of a 2.0t)... but its the only pic which is currently available and iirc it is a competition version not the street version pictured...











Video clips are viewable for either system...

This is a homemade video clip made by mjt710, who is a member here on vortex. he has the competition version on his 3.2q which is basically a non-resonated version of the system:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFvIp5vsn3U

These are clips made by MagnaFlow:

Competition Series 3.2q
http://www.hottexhaust.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=15598

Street Series 3.2q
http://www.hottexhaust.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=16717

2.0t:
http://www.hottexhaust.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=16716

At the following page (Order Summary), select the (click to enter a coupon) text link in the middle of the page.. *"A3iNG" * into the coupon box that opens, submit, then click OK..

Competition:
$519.78 w/ Free FedEx Shipping (Contiguous 48 States)

Street:
$526.35 w/ Free FedEx Shipping (Contiguous 48 States)


Availability will be late next week, you will not be charged until your order ships.

If you have any questions feel free to contact John at HottExhaust.com:
1.800.288.7730

I already placed my order, once I receive it i will post pics of the install, video of the exhaust at drive-by and idle etc. So for everyone who was waiting for another exhaust option for the 3.2q we finally have one, and on top of it all one that is very affordable with great quality. 

In any event, thanks for being patient, and thank you to mjt710 for volunteering his car, time and energy for allowing MagnaFlow to use his car to map out the system.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> I already placed my order, once I receive it i will post pics of the install, video of the exhaust at drive-by and idle etc. So for everyone who was waiting for another exhaust option for the 3.2q we finally have one, and on top of it all one that is very affordable with great quality.
> 
> In any event, thanks for being patient, and thank you to mjt710 for volunteering his car, time and energy for allowing MagnaFlow to use his car to map out the system.


Did you get the resonated Street version then? Could you get a vid with stock exhaust to compare with the new one using the same mic? I'd like a bit more growl, but not "loud". Was leaning towards Milltek. . .


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i purchased the resonated 'street' version. 

if you click on the link on the first page i posted similar unit installed on my mk5 r32, i would imagine it will be the same note/tone. however i can and will post the difference once i receive the exhaust and have it installed.

i am in the same camp as you, where i would like a bit more sound on WOT but no drone or annoying loud exhaust for everyday driving or if i pull up at a formal event i dont want to look like i just pulled into a pitstop off a racetrack.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

The people who live in areas with salt, should know that magnaflow uses T409 for their piping and mufflers and T304 is only on the exhaust tips.

Dave


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i am unsure of the composition of the actual stainless used in the system, i sent an email to find out. however, t409 will yield the same results as t304 but there will be darker welds on the t409 along with MINOR surfase corrossion if youre are exposed to extreme elements for a long period of time. that being said there is a lifetime warranty and more important is the fact that every milltek i ever purchased came with rust on it from the factory. from b5 s4 all the way up to b7 s4. each time, each exhaust, so its not really an issue unless you're building a project car which needs to be absolutely immaculate and in that case i wouldnt even bother stainless and go with titanium. in any event, i will post the answer when i receive it.

i forgot to mention earlier that down pipes are available as well. if there is interest for this i can try to get us a coupon code for them as well.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Both links for the street and competition series have the video clip for the street version. Would like to hear the competition one, i think the street one sounds too quiet. How long will this deal last? I'm going to jump on it but want to make sure I can gather the funds in time


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i am uncertain as to how long this 'deal' will last, they did not tell me anything about that... 

this is the competition version on a 3.2q:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFvIp5vsn3U


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

I found this on their site concerning canadian orders : :thumbup:

No Duty, Customs or Brokerage fees

** 96% of our orders are processed within 24hrs of your order time, weekend orders are processed on the following Monday ( holidays excluded). Shipping to the continental 48 states and Canada is Free and included in the price of all products at Hottexhaust. 

***Ship time is in business days(weekends and holidays excluded), please inquire should you be unsure of the amount of time in transit. Canadian orders may experience additiional time in transit.

**** GST will be added to all Canadian orders at checkout, PST will also be added to Ontario based orders

**** All site pricing is in US funds. Please call should you require canadian dollar billing.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

i dont see a sound clip for the 2.0t


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

what piping size on the 2.0T


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TechnikSLR said:


> what piping size on the 2.0T


 3" . . . just like the ones they made for autotech


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

alex911s said:


> i dont see a sound clip for the 2.0t


 i emailed them, hopefully it will be up soon. 



TechnikSLR said:


> what piping size on the 2.0T


 off the top of my head, iirc it is 3" however i sent email and will post the replies.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

FreeGolf said:


> i emailed them, hopefully it will be up soon.


 
cool thanks


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i received confirmation, 3" piping for 2.0t.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking forward to your write-up, FG. Is the 3.2 piping smaller? 

An indy mechanic is moving into the unit next to my business, so I'm hoping to do some trades with him for use of the lift:thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

iirc 3.2Q piping is 2.5".


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone order or receive a 3.2 exhaust yet? 

Anxious to hear more sounclips and reviews on the street version


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i placed my order last week. they will not be available until the end of this week. i should receive it maybe within the next two weeks. 

this is the magnaflow clip of a 3.2q w/ street: 
http://www.magnaflow.com/04sound/eur.../08AudiA3.html 
click bottom right corner: 
http://www.hottexhaust.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=16717 


this is a vortex member clip of the 3.2q w/ competition: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFvIp5vsn3U


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

down pipes and high-flow cats are available for 3.2q.


----------



## robby1.8T (Feb 26, 2002)

*Thanks for setting this up, a couple of ?s*

There is no data on the hottexhaust or the magnaflow websites, would the performance gains be similar to the VW R32 (+9 hp and +9 tq), and would the DSG be able to handle the increase? 

Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

yes. stock v. stock it is the same as r32. obviously you have tunes or other mods you will yield different results.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Any word on the Downpipe for a 2.0T Quattro. 

Or did you forget about us Quattro guys?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

didnt forget, havent heard back yet... i will send another email. they MAY need a beta car to run piping if it is different than 3.2q and 2.0t (fwd)... i promise i will get an answer for you.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*R32 version*

So, I just ordered the Sport version of the Magnaflow R32 dual center exit system from an eBay seller. Got it new for $520 shipped and I know it'll work as I did tons of research on lengths, hanger locations, etc. The only pain will be removing the rear center valance and customizing it to work w/ the center exit system.

I'll post pics but since I'll be having an R32 and Sline lower rear valance cut, shaved, fiber-glassed and smoothed to finish it off, I'll be driving ghetto styles sans rear valance for a few weeks.

I love the sound of the 3.2 Vr6! Can't wait to trip out my local R32 drivers...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i had the res and the none-res for the mk5 r32... the resonated one was where it was at for me... the car sounded perfect for a v6... much much better than stock, much less rasp and with no drone. i ordered the street for the a3 and am aiming for similar results. i look forward to your pics/write-up...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

TroySico said:


> So, I just ordered the Sport version of the Magnaflow R32 dual center exit system from an eBay seller. Got it new for $520 shipped and I know it'll work as I did tons of research on lengths, hanger locations, etc. The only pain will be removing the rear center valance and customizing it to work w/ the center exit system.
> 
> I'll post pics but since I'll be having an R32 and Sline lower rear valance cut, shaved, fiber-glassed and smoothed to finish it off, I'll be driving ghetto styles sans rear valance for a few weeks.
> 
> I love the sound of the 3.2 Vr6! Can't wait to trip out my local R32 drivers...


That's gonna look hot! 

I'm ready to order a standard A3 street version as soon as I hear FreeGolf's to make sure it is what I'm after. I'm too old for a loud exhaust!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> i had the res and the none-res for the mk5 r32... the resonated one was where it was at for me... the car sounded perfect for a v6... much much better than stock, much less rasp and with no drone. i ordered the street for the a3 and am aiming for similar results. i look forward to your pics/write-up...


Did you have to buy both full systems for your R32 or is it possible to purchase just the axle back portion? If the sport version i bought is too loud, I might also end up buying the street rear section for road trip use and keep the sport version for track days and summer.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> I'm ready to order a standard A3 street version as soon as I hear FreeGolf's to make sure it is what I'm after. I'm too old for a loud exhaust!


i am pretty sure it will sound exactly like the r32... at least i hope at this point... i too am older and have no use or desire for a 'loud' exhaust.



TroySico said:


> Did you have to buy both full systems for your R32 or is it possible to purchase just the axle back portion? If the sport version i bought is too loud, I might also end up buying the street rear section for road trip use and keep the sport version for track days and summer.


i purchased both complete sets. the non-res was LOUD and it droned at crusiing speed with evoms intake. they do not sell each part seperately. you must buy it complete for both sets.


----------



## jp41 (Apr 1, 2010)

JRutter said:


> That's gonna look hot!
> 
> I'm ready to order a standard A3 street version as soon as I hear FreeGolf's to make sure it is what I'm after. I'm too old for a loud exhaust!



I'm pretty ignorant about these exhausts. Is it fair to say the order of volume is the following?

Magnaflow Competition > Neuspeed > Magnaflow Street > Milltek > 3.2 stock sport mode

However, it seems a lot of people like the "sound" of the Milltek best even though it isn't the loudest. I already have an EVOMS CAI installed so I am starting out with a decent sound. My neighbor has an EVO IX and it is just a little louder than I would like. I really like the price for the Magnaflow Street if it's not going to be obnoxious.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

milltek is similar stock slightly less rasp... magnaflow non-res is loud, and neuspeed is the loudest.


----------



## jp41 (Apr 1, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> milltek is similar stock slightly less rasp... magnaflow non-res is loud, and neuspeed is the loudest.


Thanks. I think I'm going to go with the Magnaflow Street version. Any word on when yours is arriving? Looking forward to the writeup.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been waiting to hear about your experience.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i was just contacted by the vendor, i should have some answers soon... as soon as i hear back from them i will post all the answers to everyone's questions... thank you for being patient with me.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tell them we are just waiting on yours before buying!

I wanna know how long till i get it delivered before i buy


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

no problem, will do... hope to have some details this week for you all... 

:thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Just got word on the status of the exhausts... 

2.0T Ship late next week...

3.2Q Res & Non-Res Ship July...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

If the 2.0T ships late next week, thats beginning of beginning july. So a July shipment for the 3.2 exhausts will be mid-late july


----------



## jp41 (Apr 1, 2010)

Does MagnaFlow have any performance data with these new exhausts yet? Description says "dyno tested and proven with HP and torque gains" but no dyno chart available. I ordered the non-res version and am looking forward to mid-July.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i never received any info on that, or dyno plots etc. i will email and ask, you may do the same if you like... 

glad to read you took advantage of this pricing, i am eagerly awaiting the arrival of this exhaust... the stock exhaust is such a bore.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

Interested in a downpipe for 2.0t. 
Also, if the vender is in the socal area, where are they located and can I pick up the pipe instead of receive it shipped?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> i
> i am eagerly awaiting the arrival of this exhaust... the stock exhaust is such a bore.


last week, for the first time i heard what the car sounds like from the outisde (my gf started the car and drove off while i was outside) and i was surprised at how relatively "loud" it was for a stock car...you can really hear the vr6 growl

but obviously stock is never is enough!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

you can certainly pick-up, iirc a few mk5 r32 guys picked up when they were available...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

ordered :thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

considering you're on the west coast you will most likely get yours before i get mine... if you are able to post clips and pics please do... if not, i will do it once i receive mine... 

:thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i was surprised at how relatively "loud" it was for a stock car...you can really hear the vr6 growl


it sounds hollow... to me at least... coming from v8 with down pipes and exhaust and twin turbo with down pipes and exhaust, this exhaust is pretty quiet... even compared to stock mk5 r32 exhaust.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> considering you're on the west coast you will most likely get yours before i get mine... if you are able to post clips and pics please do... if not, i will do it once i receive mine...
> 
> :thumbup:


I should be able to do that. 

This delayed gratification seems almost unamerican though :laugh:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

hahahaha... i literally lol'd...


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i wanted to wait for more soundclips and reviews before ordering but i wanted to make sure i was in the first batch to be shipped...

Ordered the street for my 3.2 :thumbup:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I figured that if it is too loud, then adding a small resonator like the stock one up front is always a possibility. There is plenty of room:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

definitely an option, however i have confidence the 'street' application will be exactly what we are expecting if it sounds anything like the mk5 r32 version... 

the mk5 r32 street version is subtle and conservative at idle / cruising speeds, but noticeably louder at WOT with out drone and excessive cabin noise / vibration. 

on the other hand, the race version of the mk5 r32 one was seriously loud and way too loud for daily driver and passenger hauling.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

That's what I thought from your in cabin R32 video, but it is always hard to tell with wind noise, etc.

Counting the days now.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

agreed, videos are deceiving, very hard to tell and compare exhausts with different cars, cameras, layouts etc... then factoring wind noise, and every other variable its almost pointless... 

we are in the same boat, basically counting the days until its in our possession. only a matter of time now... received every part i would like to install, just waiting on this last piece...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*IT FITS! and Loud is an understatement!*

You can all point and laugh at me now... :laugh: 

I just had the Magnaflow R32 Competition installed and 
1) YES...IT DOES FIT w/ out any mods other than trimming the rear heat shield to allow for center exit. Hanger points are identical

2) (here's the part where you can point and laugh): It is the *loudest system* I've every experienced personally after having the following cars w/ various cat-backs:
- Borla system on a '04 Cosworth tuned Ford Focus
- Heico System on a '06 Volvo V70R (made by Ansa I think)
- Greddy system on '06 WRX STI
- APR system on '07 MkV GTI
- Ansa System on '84 Audi Coupe GT
- Scorpion system on '07 M-coupe

I will post pics soon (once I get the rear bumper lower valance back on).

I will likely order the street version of the Magnaflow or go w/ a Borla as their R32 set up is really nice looking. BTW, I found some performance #'s for the exhaust on the R32!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i will 100% agree with you that the mk5 r32 'race' non-res version is the loudest damn thing on earth, pretty much similar to neuspeed exhaust (mk5 r32)... as stated in previous posts in this thread, i had it and i immediately swapped to street and was completely satisfied...

btw, to everyone who PM'd me about DPs i will find out the info and post the details in this thread. i already sent emails to hottexhaust asking for info, feel free to contact them directly if need be.


----------



## jp41 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ugh, you guys have freaked me out with all this too loud talk. I put in a request to change my order to the Street version. Hopefully it won't be an issue.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

So I hear you say they have downpipes and high flow-cats for the 3.2 as well...anyone installed either one/both on the 3.2? need some suggestion, is it worth it for a 3.2?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Unfortunately the 3.2q systems were not being shipped out until next week... The first batch was for 2.0t and should have shipped out last week or this week...

as far as DP goes, i have contacted the vendor and i am waiting for a response, feel free to contact them directly if you like if you need immediate answers.



jp41 said:


> Ugh, you guys have freaked me out with all this too loud talk. I put in a request to change my order to the Street version. Hopefully it won't be an issue.


'LOUD' is a relative term and subjective to one's opinion. For me it was too loud, but in the same vein i am an old nerd.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

2.0T DPs are available, pricing will be forwarded to me sometime today or late tomorrow. 
3.2Q MagnaFlow DP has P/Ns already however they are not in production (yet)... 

Timeframe on the exhausts are the same, the 2.0t will be shipping out and the 3.2q are still scheduled for 'mid-july' which should be next week. 

This is the first production run, so scheduling has been a bit off once this batch is put out, there should be no issues with timing/shipping for the next batch of orders. 

Thank you to those of you who have already ordered, and I am looking forward to seeing videos of the exhausts, and clips and feedback. 

As soon as I get mine, I will post everything from install to sound and video clips.

:thumbup:


----------



## jp41 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the behind the scenes work you have done to get all the info and the coupon code for the GREAT pricing.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

no problem, anytime... 

hopefully this exhaust sale gains some momentum and takes off... 

i cannot wait to get mine and have it installed already...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Just to confirm: they will be making 3.2 downpipes with
High-flow cats? Daddy like. Hopefully the special deal will apply to those as well for us... That'll fully allow me to take advantage of my APR stage-2 tune! So... like 280+hp I'm thinking...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

the 2.0t down pipe will be available through hottexhaust for a discounted price. the down pipe is made by eurojet. they are popular with some of the gti/r32 guys. pricing will be forwarded to me soon along with coupon code for those of you who have PM'd me or inquired on this thread.

the 3.2q down pipe is a magnaflow product however it is still NOT in production, however they have a part number for it... it should be available soon. waiting for an estimated time of availability. i will post as i find out.

no further updates on exhausts as of yet. 

please let me know if anyone finds out before me or if you received your exhaust already.

:thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Official ship date released for the A3 3.2q Street exhaust (P/N 16717). 

_*The exhaust will be shipping out July 21, 2010.*_

:thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> Official ship date released for the A3 3.2q Street exhaust (P/N 16717).
> 
> _*The exhaust will be shipping out July 21, 2010.*_
> 
> :thumbup:


So everyone who ordered one will have theirs shipped on the 21st ?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

that is what i was told this morning.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

alright, tonight's the night... hopefully tomorrow all our exhausts ship out. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> alright, tonight's the night... hopefully tomorrow all our exhausts ship out.
> 
> :thumbup:


 i figure another month before mine crosses the border 

/pessimistic


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

oy vey, i hope not... considering hottexhaust is a canadian vendor i would hope/imagine they get things cleared relatively quickly... 

/optimism_on. 

(between the two of us;who knows when we'll get it... you're up north and i am all the way out east...)


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> oy vey, i hope not... considering hottexhaust is a canadian vendor i would hope/imagine they get things cleared relatively quickly...
> 
> /optimism_on.
> 
> (between the two of us;who knows when we'll get it... you're up north and i am all the way out east...)


 I just called hottexhaust, after reviewing my order and realized there as a typo on the shipping address. 

I was told that the exhaust was still in the final production phase (i.e. no shipping today), and that he thinks it will arrive at the ontario warehouse mid next week and one business day later at my door.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thanks for the heads up... i appreciate it. 

:thumbup:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Exhausts ship today. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> Exhausts ship today.
> 
> :thumbup:


really?? thats great news!!!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> really?? thats great news!!!


i was given the 'official' confirmation that quality control has been completed and all exhausts produced, and they will absolutely ship out today. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> i was given the 'official' confirmation that quality control has been completed and all exhausts produced, and they will absolutely ship out today.
> 
> :thumbup:


yeah i just got off the phone with them, they are billing today. Exhaust will be in toronto next tuesday and at my door wednesday.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i would guess the same for me then... thanks for following up.


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well...Anyone got it on yet?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

read the thread skippy...


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

Read the whole thing many a time. lol...rookie mistake on my behalf. I read your last post, looked at your join date of the 18th and thought the 18th was the last date a post was placed in here. :facepalm:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, no worries... exhausts were only shipped out today. so far only one person has an exhaust installed and that is the person who went down and had them use their car as the prototype... everyone else will get theirs sometime between tomorrow and next thursday/friday.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

whoever is the member who purchased the exhaust and is having it shipped to washington will be receiving it first, simply because of proximity to the warehouse. 

if you are on here, please post pics, or feedback as soon as you can. thanks.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> whoever is the member who purchased the exhaust and is having it shipped to washington will be receiving it first, simply because of proximity to the warehouse.
> 
> if you are on here, please post pics, or feedback as soon as you can. thanks.


It is supposed to be here tomorrow, we'll see. If it does show up, I will get whatever info I can posted up. I'm going out of town for the weekend, so video may have to wait until next week.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

no worries, i should be receiving mine on monday/tuesday... i will install and take pics/video immediately and post.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Supposedly, FedEx tried to deliver 10 minutes after I left work Friday. Nice one FedEx, delivering to a business on Friday at 5:10 . . .


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, that is unfortunate.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I hate waiting for shipments...it's torture!

So, I FINALLY installed the dual-resonator version of the R32 Cat-back and man, FreeGolf, you were right. IT IS PERFECTION! Mellow when you want it to be mellow and tastefully nasty when you want it to be...

The single-resonator version w/ the black ceramic coated rear section is for sale on the MkV R32 classifieds. If you know any R32-er that likes it loud... send them that way...

Can't wait to see the tips that ended up on the A3 set-up...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

glad to hear you like it... hopefully you can unload the old one quickly, i had no problem selling mine.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

FreeGolf said:


> glad to hear you like it... hopefully you can unload the old one quickly, i had no problem selling mine.


Freegolf, not to jack the thread, but are you 100% positive the front resonator on the street and race versions of the system are the same? Just wondering if by chance the first / front one might be difference. With my new one, I only replaced the axle back adding the 2nd resonator/muffler.

Can't wait to see yours...!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

pics of each:

race:









sport:









final product installed:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

This thing has to use those leaky clams instead of flange connectors?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

installation tomorrow... clips and pics to follow.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

pics of rest of said system?

comments on the quality of said system?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

that is all i have right now, took the pics real quick, it has been a busy day...

tomorrow i will have more pics once it is install... along with clips etc.

the overall quality is good (imo), same as it was on the mk5 r32 and b6 s4 system... 

after i took the pics i painted the rear can matte black just to avoid any 'bling' or in case it shows from certain angles.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> that is all i have right now, took the pics real quick, it has been a busy day...
> 
> tomorrow i will have more pics once it is install... along with clips etc.
> 
> ...


after seeing TroySico's ceramic coated exhaust i wanted to do the same except dont think i can DIY

how are you doing yours?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i wonder how does the 2.0t sound also compared to apr RSC. B/c imo my apr rsc sounds kinda ricey when i WOT compared to miltek my friend has. Also DSG fart sounds so much louder in apr rsc. does the magnaflow drone?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> after seeing TroySico's ceramic coated exhaust i wanted to do the same except dont think i can DIY
> how are you doing yours?


Keep in mind that there are several ceramic coating options. Look up "performance header ceramic coatings" in a local Google search. You only need to coat the rear visible section. 

For my second system, I am thinking of going w/ a hi-polish ceramic coated look since the system is so well crafted. Overall, I wish the initial matte black ceramic coating i got was had a bit more luster to it so if you go for this look, go for a high gloss finish which will still be matte-ish due to the nature of the finish.

-TS


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*Closeup of Ceramic Coating*


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> how are you doing yours?


just used high heat matte finish paint. i scuffed the rear can, and then cleaned it with 200 proof alcohol and then applied the paint. simple, cost effective, and looks good.



mkim said:


> i wonder how does the 2.0t sound also compared to apr RSC. B/c imo my apr rsc sounds kinda ricey when i WOT compared to miltek my friend has. Also DSG fart sounds so much louder in apr rsc. does the magnaflow drone?


i can only speak for the 3.2q, i do not have any experience with the 2.0t exhaust or any way of testing it.


----------



## kirk180 (Jul 28, 2006)

Can't wait to hear a clip of one of these on the 3.2 *hopes for a good sound clip*


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

installed, took some clips and pics... will post shortly...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Stock weight of the 3.2Q exhaust weighed in at ~38lbs. I did not weigh the MF System (R32 version weighs in at 31lbs for sport 26lbs for touring). Hopefully someone can weigh the A3 MF System before they install. 

Magnaflow Street vs. Stock:


















MagnaFlow Windows Closed:
http://tinypic.com/r/2ikwfpw/3

MagnaFlow Windows Open:
http://tinypic.com/r/111ibt3/3

Better videos to come, these were done very quickly and they are not very good quality.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

can't wait to hear the clips, my speakers at the office don't work.

The tips look a little flush with the bumper, was there room to push them out a little? Looks good flush but i wouldn't want black marks on the (white) bumper from the exhaust fumes.

Oh and for the powder coating i was thinking of only doing the tips vs the can for a blacked out look (like the rest of the car)


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks good , want to get better clips do I can compare to my milltek , do love the style of the rear muffler


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> The tips look a little flush with the bumper, was there room to push them out a little? Looks good flush but i wouldn't want black marks on the (white) bumper from the exhaust fumes.


i didnt think of that... i wanted it flush with the bumper. there was room to play with it. also if you look i put the clamps on backwards, when i have time i will redo it so the bolts are not seen and not so obtrusive.










i also painted the rest of the system, so the pipes are all black. 

(btw, as far the speakers in your office go... use headphones!)



cleanA3 said:


> Looks good , want to get better clips do I can compare to my milltek , do love the style of the rear muffler


in all honesty, comparing a clip with real life doesnt work... if someone in the NYC area has milltek on a 3.2q and would like to meet up, we could do exhaust vs exhaust with the same camera so we have a normal comparo with the least amount of variables. (eg: same camera, same road, etc.)


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Did they custom bend some pipes to fit onto their off the shelf muffler/resonator? There's alot of bends going to their muffler, probably because they need a muffler that goes in and comes out from the same side, due to the limited space available for the bend and turning it into twin tips (as opposed to the OEM's dual exhaust coming right out of the muffler.)

Also, with the exhaust being mult-piece and not using flange connectors, wouldn't it sooner or later start leaking?

Any clips of the sound of the stock muffler in the same scenario? Just for reference?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

By looking at the r32 exhaust it seems location is the issue:









On the r32 they were able to make it two pieces on this one three pieces were needed, why i dont know. you would have to ask the manufacturer... 

Never had an issue with these clamps before... its the same ones milltek uses on their systems (b5 a4/s4, b6/b7 s4, b7 rs4, mk4/mk5 r32... possibly more just not sure off the top of my head) and noone seems to have complained (yet).

I do not have any clips of the stock exhaust. 

:thumbup:


----------



## wileynote (Jun 29, 2010)

*exhaust systems*

Im thinking either magnaflow, or borla exhaust because all my friends have them I was researching the magnaflow site and Im leaning that way


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

is there a picture of the magnaflow 2.0t street? i tried emailing but they said they don't do that.
Also a sound clip too?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

mkim said:


> is there a picture of the magnaflow 2.0t street? i tried emailing but they said they don't do that.
> Also a sound clip too?


It's the same as the autotech 2.0t exhaust for the GTI (made by magnaflow)


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

mkim said:


> is there a picture of the magnaflow 2.0t street? i tried emailing but they said they don't do that.
> Also a sound clip too?





crew219 said:


> It's the same as the autotech 2.0t exhaust for the GTI (made by magnaflow)


if crew is correct it will look like this:
http://www.autotech.com/prod_engine_exhsys.htm#Mk5
just with the new tips.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^ damn only one muffler compared to two in rsc. Eurosport I had before had only one muffler and sounded ricey


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

yea thats going to be so loud when it breaks in


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

a lil update, after doing approximately a hundred miles today, i am confident to say that i am thoroughly pleased with the system... it eliminate a majority of the stock rasp and added a nice deep throaty growl at WOT, at idle it is a bit louder but to the avg joe it would sound stock.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

good to hear

according to ups tracking mine gets here tomorrow, will install asap


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

nice, glad to read it... lookin' forward to read other people's reviews and opinions.



wileynote said:


> what about magnaflow, or borla exhaust are they any good?


i dont think there is a borla exhaust available for the a3 3.2q or any a3... as far as magnaflow goes, this entire thread is about it.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

FreeGolf said:


> nice, glad to read it... lookin' forward to read other people's reviews and opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think there is a borla exhaust available for the a3 3.2q or any a3... as far as magnaflow goes, this entire thread is about it.


The stasis exhaust is a borla exhaust.

Dave


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i was just looking it is only available for 2.0t... no 3.2q applications... 

however did notice that stasis has only one can as well:
http://exaltmotorsports.com/i-15660...signature-series-a3-2-0t-cat-back-system.html


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> i was just looking it is only available for 2.0t... no 3.2q applications...
> 
> however did notice that stasis has only one can as well:
> http://exaltmotorsports.com/i-15660...signature-series-a3-2-0t-cat-back-system.html


ya rob had that and sold b/c it was too loud, too ricey :thumbdown:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

unfortunately i am not familiar with 2.0t applications...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> Never had an issue with these clamps before... its the same ones milltek uses on their systems (b5 a4/s4, b6/b7 s4, b7 rs4, mk4/mk5 r32... possibly more just not sure off the top of my head) and noone seems to have complained (yet).
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


 It was only brought up by another mfg of exhaust that they use flange connectors instead of clamp ons, therefore less leak in the long run. 

Also, the tips seems to be shorter than stock. When I see short tips on other cars, you frequently can see that they have puny pipes connected to a big tip. Is the section that the tip connects to visible from any angle?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i installed the tips that way because i wanted a flush fitment... i did not want any part of the tip protruding past the bumper. the tips clear the bumper if you would like them to. 

as far the pipes go you can see in the above photos the entire piping involved in the system, all the way up to the tips. 

lastly here the system installed on another members 3.2q: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFvIp5vsn3U 

which exhaust do you currently have or are you stock and researching an exhaust to purchase? 



Maitre Absolut said:


> according to ups tracking mine gets here tomorrow, will install asap


 any updates?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> i installed the tips that way because i wanted a flush fitment... i did not want any part of the tip protruding past the bumper. the tips clear the bumper if you would like them to.
> 
> as far the pipes go you can see in the above photos the entire piping involved in the system, all the way up to the tips.


 why didn't you coat the tips when doing the rest of the exhaust? 

i'm debating whether doing the tips matt black ceramic coating (or nothing at all)...stealth look might look good with the titanium package accents


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i was going to brush them, but was to eager to get the exhaust on the car. i have brushed mirror caps, and may go to brushed wheel centers with a matte finish so i would like everything to flow together.


----------



## jp41 (Apr 1, 2010)

You were right, FreeGolf, the sound is outstanding and I'm so glad I went with the street version over the race. I'm a loser so I had my installed but the garage that installed it was really impressed with the system and also loved the sound. They only thing they said is they thought there would be requests from customers for the pipes to extend further out because of soot maybe going up the back of the car. However, they thought it looked pretty slick being flush with the bumper. I have lava gray so it shouldn't be too much of an issue. Overall I highly recommend this exhaust, especially for the great price FreeGolf got for us. 
I have the exhaust and CAI...Next step is a GIAC chip. FreeGolf I'll be curious how you like your setup once you have the V-Flow installed. This would be the same setup as me if I get the chip.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

when it was on the lift, you could have the first can which meets the oem piping extend a bit, then the second can where it meets the pipe can be extended on both ends to have the tips extend 1/4" past the bumper. that is about as far as it will go... 

i am glad to hear you enjoy the exhaust, and i too have giac... the car definitely boogies now... its not the fastest car on the road, but it def is one of the most fun. yesterday i put on 100 miles just trying to break in the exhaust and have the tune adapt to the new hardware. i do not have any complaints with this setup and no complaints from the mrs either. she actually prefers it, and has stated that it sounds better than the previous exhaust... i told her the previous one was stock and she was surprised because it sounded so raspy at WOT. 

in any event, i hope anyone who has been on the fence about an exhaust will get the feedback they need here and they can decide properly with enough info to make an educated decision... but judging by the few of us who already have it, and the price point i dont think there is an exhaust out there that is better... 

i am looking forward to read maitre's review... get it on the car asap!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> i am looking forward to read maitre's review... get it on the car asap!


 
UPS status still says "Billing info received" with an expected delivery date of August 4th !  

I want to install it asap however I also want to get the tips coated ! Do they come off easily while the exhaust is still on the car?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> UPS status still says "Billing info received" with an expected delivery date of August 4th !
> 
> I want to install it asap however I also want to get the tips coated ! Do they come off easily while the exhaust is still on the car?


 Bummer. The tips are welded on to the muffler section. 

Mine goes on today.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> i installed the tips that way because i wanted a flush fitment... i did not want any part of the tip protruding past the bumper. the tips clear the bumper if you would like them to.
> 
> as far the pipes go you can see in the above photos the entire piping involved in the system, all the way up to the tips.


I meant the part of the tip going inward. When looking at the stock from off center, you don't see the skinnier pipes the stocks are connected to (which you frequently do with Hondas and their 1 inch pipes hooked to a 2 1/2" tip. 




FreeGolf said:


> lastly here the system installed on another members 3.2q:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFvIp5vsn3U
> 
> which exhaust do you currently have or are you stock and researching an exhaust to purchase


Looking into replacing the stock. Hard to tell the sound. I recorded the stock's sound from the outside and it doesn't sound like anything I hear from in the car (or even in real life). 

If you are in the LI/Queens area, maybe we could meet to see/hear how it sounds in real life.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

JRutter said:


> Mine goes on today.


 cant wait to read the feedback... get back on here once you go for a 'joy ride'... 



LWNY said:


> I meant the part of the tip going inward.


 i have no idea which part of the system you're referring to... maybe it would be best to contact magnaflow directly.


----------



## jp41 (Apr 1, 2010)

LWNY said:


> I meant the part of the tip going inward. When looking at the stock from off center, you don't see the skinnier pipes the stocks are connected to (which you frequently do with Hondas and their 1 inch pipes hooked to a 2 1/2" tip.


 I'm not 100% sure if I am interpreting you correct but do you mean how the exhaust tip is 3.5" but the tubing going into it is 2.5" (i think). The only time you can tell the tubing is smaller than the actual tip is looking straight into the exhaust when directly behind. It certainly doesn't look like you have a huge exhaust tip opening but a bogus small tube leading to it. It is a nice transition. You can't see squat off center since the tips are flush with the back of the car.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

jp41 said:


> I'm not 100% sure if I am interpreting you correct but do you mean how the exhaust tip is 3.5" but the tubing going into it is 2.5" (i think). The only time you can tell the tubing is smaller than the actual tip is looking straight into the exhaust when directly behind. It certainly doesn't look like you have a huge exhaust tip opening but a bogus small tube leading to it. It is a nice transition. You can't see squat off center since the tips are flush with the back of the car.


 Or when looking from the side, where you can see the fat tip followed by some skinny exhaust pipes. 

An example would look like (but OEM would have skinner pipes): 












On the OEM ones, the tips are kind of long and goes kind of far into the car, so seeing from a lower angle, you can't really see the skinner pipes connecting to the tip. Its looks like fat pipes all the way. Giving it a more form follow function look.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

you're entitled to your opinions/thoughts however i think you're being critical over something that is hardly noticeable or interferes with function... 









i would prefer any tip over stock, the stock tips look like two steel straws coming out of the bumper or two pea shooters. 

if i understand you correctly it's the same here with milltek:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I will post before/after startup clips later. (edit - I did before and after clips, but the sound quality is not very good - suffice to say that it is throatier and deeper, slightly louder at idle, just like FreeGolf described.) Sounds great in the parking lot. I'm leaving early to go blast around for a little before dinner. 

Here are pics of the 2 exhausts laid out:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

awesome, way better photos than i took... thank you.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> you're entitled to your opinions/thoughts however i think you're being critical over something that is hardly noticeable or interferes with function...
> 
> 
> if i understand you correctly it's the same here with milltek:


It could be, and I do see that on the 2.0T guy's car, especially if the tip sticks out alot. 

It is just a thing that frequently annoys me, especially when I see mfg throws a big tip to a puny pipe and let it all hang out low for all to see. Just like when someone has 19" wheels, it makes the small brake rotors more noticeable and those discrepancies stands out more. 

Anyway, I can assume in your setup, the small exhaust pipes are not visible.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

LWNY said:


> Anyway, I can assume in your setup, the small exhaust pipes are not visible.


 Yeah, you have to get down and look under the bumper to see the pipe/tip transition. That is one advantage to having them tucked under like they are. They fill out the valence opening nicely. Minor fiddling needed with my mounts to get them centered. 

Funny, on my drive home, I was thinking that this was going to be too loud. I was hearing it too much on the freeway at 60-70. Then I got home and realized that the back seats were down and the shelf removed because I was transporting some stuff. Had to go back out for a romp through the local twisties with cliff on one side. :thumbup: Perfect, no more annoying drone and so fun to hear it when you get on the throttle. 

Oh, and it is probably a psychoacoustic placebo effect, but it feels like it pulls a little stronger. Looking forward to pairing this with the EVOMS intake. 

All in all, this was a great bang for the buck mod.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

that is funny, i feel it pull harder in the low end... the mid-range seems to pull a lil stronger 2nd & 3rd gear in the 3-4k rpm area... i didnt mention it because i thought it was in my head, and related to the engine/exhaust now being louder alluding to it is pulling slightly harder now... 

i also had to fiddle with the mount to get it to where i wanted it, and also it is easier to put the new exhaust into the hanger with it off the vehicle vs. fiddling with it on and being at an awkward angle. 

lwny, in regards to your tip issue, there really is now way around it... if you retain the 2.5" pipe through out the system and then stick a 2.5" pipe out the back it would look odd and unfinished, if you put an exhaust tip on it you wind up having a bigger tip than pipe, luckily on our cars you will never notice it unless you get under the car or on your knees and look underneath the car.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

heres a random picture of my office today


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

lol, awesome!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Freegolf said:


> Competition:
> $519.78 w/ Free FedEx Shipping (Contiguous 48 States)
> 
> Street:
> ...


 www.performancepeddler.com 

coupon code "clubGP" 

Magnaflow 16717 (3.2 street) = $452.89 shipped 

Magnaflow 15598 (3.2 competition) = $472.60 shipped 

Magnaflow 16716 (2.0t) = $520.62 shipped 

Thank me later  

Dave


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Wacked. How low of an offer price does these places take?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

crew219 said:


> www.performancepeddler.com
> 
> coupon code "clubGP"
> 
> ...


 Good prices, except for canadian orders hottexhaust is the way to go (free shipping and no duties / brokerage). 

Anyways mine goes on tomorrow morning 8am !


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Maitre, any feedback?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> Maitre, any feedback?


 Got it installed this morning. Perfect fitment! 

Sound is a perfect match for an Audi. If i had an R32, i probably would of went for something even louder. 

-Nice deep tone at startup. 
-slightly amplified growl when accelerating, nothing overwhelming 
-downshifts to 4k RPM are heavenly! 
-no drone 

Overall you can't beat the quality / fitment / price of this system. I'm 100% satisfied. 

Now i just have to decide if i want to ceramic coat the muffler and tips black for a stealthier look, as the tips are shiny and quite larger than stock (though they do fill up the space perfectly) 

Crappy BB pics !


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

excellent, i am glad to read you are satisfied... 

btw, which rear valence is that?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like they used a 2006 car to create the exhaust, otherwise, they would have just gone straight down over the rear differential, which on the 2006 model, would have had the brace bar be in the way. 

Is it not an issue with the tips too inward? I remember when people installed the votex rear valence and tip was slightly in, everyone said how messed up it was.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

yes they used 'mjt710' 2006 audi a3 as stated earlier in the thread... secondly its best to have it clear the cross member so you have one exhaust for all 3.2q vs multiple systems for ones missing cross members etc. i dont know what else to tell you, you arent sold on this system, and that is fine... go with milltek, or make a custom exhaust or stick with stock. not sure what your other options are.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> excellent, i am glad to read you are satisfied...
> 
> btw, which rear valence is that?


 stock 09 s-line valence 



LWNY said:


> Is it not an issue with the tips too inward? I remember when people installed the votex rear valence and tip was slightly in, everyone was messed up it was.


 As you can see from the picture i took below of the stock setup, they are at the same level. The tips also follow the same angle as the stock setup, i.e. the outer tip protrudes less than the inner, following the curvature of the rear bumper.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

perfect shot. thanks. (a lil blurry but you still get the idea) 

side note, the funny thing is on the mk5 r32 boards the guys complained that the tips came out too far.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

FreeGolf said:


> perfect shot. thanks. (a lil blurry but you still get the idea)
> 
> side note, the funny thing is on the mk5 r32 boards the guys complained that the tips came out too far.


 appreciate this effort man... 

anyone have the 2.0t yet?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

no worries, it was/is my pleasure to help and be apart of the community... 

i would like to see a 2.0t guy get one on their car... curious to hear it and have some feedback... hopefully you guys are as pleased as the 3.2q guys.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

any other install pics, or feedback from other buyers or were we the only three who purchased these?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> any other install pics, or feedback from other buyers or were we the only three who purchased these?


 I would just like to add that my butt dyno definately feels a difference with this exhaust on ! 

And for reference, on my last 2 cars (RX-8 GT and RSX-S) i never felt a difference after adding a catback!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

where are you feeling the gain? i have felt it in low end (tq) at about 3k range...


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Is there only one part num for the 2.0t? no street of comp?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

so it seems, have not been given any other numbers for the 2.0t outside what is already posted.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

So this plus the intake plus a chip must be like a turbocharged VR6?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

LWNY said:


> So this plus the intake plus a chip must be like a turbocharged VR6?


 i wish . . . 

noticeably more fun than stock is probably more like it.  

the exhaust for that sale price was a no-brainer if you are interested in the extra growl.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

no way clearly we all stated this is a +eleventy horsepower mod... im surprised i have tires left. 

/sarcasm_off.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> where are you feeling the gain? i have felt it in low end (tq) at about 3k range...


 thats definately the sweet spot! from 3-4k RPM just pulls so nicely nowm i beat my friends turbo vr6 and i don't even have my intake and chip yet


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Maitre Absolut said:


> thats definately the sweet spot! from 3-4k RPM just pulls so nicely nowm i beat my friends turbo vr6 and i don't even have my intake and chip yet


 lol... 

:thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> thats definately the sweet spot! from 3-4k RPM just pulls so nicely nowm i beat my friends turbo vr6 and i don't even have my intake and chip yet


 hopefully that was sarcasm.. if not then he must not know how to drive a vrt properly. these cars cant keep up with one of those unless you put a good amount of money into it.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

t_white said:


> hopefully that was sarcasm.. if not then he must not know how to drive a vrt properly. these cars cant keep up with one of those unless you put a good amount of money into it.


 read the last few posts and i'll let you figure it out


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Maitre Absolut said:


> read the last few posts and i'll let you figure it out


 Haha, I didn't notice LWNY's post about this exhaust along with a chip feeling like a vrt. There is no other feeling like a vrt imo :beer: I was hoping your post was sarcasm. 


Not a bad exhaust for the price though, and with shipping included! I will be assisting another known company in the VW/Audi world with a A3 exhaust system very soon, hopefully by h20i. Gotta love being a guinea pig


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

it definitely was, noone in the right mind would expect gains like that from an exhaust.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

FreeGolf said:


> it definitely was, noone in the right mind would expect gains like that from an exhaust.


 Seriously..... you would be supprised on this forum. I came from the mkII and mkIV forums where some people will believe anything they hear. Its quit amusing at times in the mkIV forums :laugh:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

lol. my favourite used to be back in the day ppl with bone stock car, but do k&n drop in and swear they feel improvement...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you install them with w/o fully inserting the female into the male joints so that the tips comes out more? With 2 joints in the front back direction, pulling each joint out by 1/3-1/2" would be enough for the tips to be out by 2/3-1". Would it work? Or will the rubber ring be too off-centered to hang?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

LWNY said:


> Can you install them with w/o fully inserting the female into the male joints so that the tips comes out more? With 2 joints in the front back direction, pulling each joint out by 1/3-1/2" would be enough for the tips to be out by 2/3-1". Would it work? Or will the rubber ring be too off-centered to hang?


Looks like the exhaust hangers on the rear can would fight it. Magnaflow simply made the tips too short.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Looks like the exhaust hangers on the rear can would fight it. Magnaflow simply made the tips too short.


And the donuts, being at an offset angle, might pull the exhaust slightly higher, causing the tips to hit or rub against the cutout. Maybe it needs longer rubber donuts.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i really am not concerned with this, as it sits flush with the bumper and it is what i originally wanted. when we first installed it we were able to stretch it out to poke... however once we tightened it pulled the ehxaust tips towards the rear valence and i did not want it sitting on the valence nor did i want them to protrude to being with...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

review for 2.0t magnaflow exhaust:



DuncanC said:


> Just got the Magnaflow cat back installed on my gf's A3 2.0T.
> 
> Price was great.
> Service from John was great.
> ...



http://www.euroaddiction.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2520


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i went on a ~5oo miles road trip this past weekend and i have to say i love the exhaust. the sound is perfect at wot, and mellow as stock at idle and cruising speeds. at certain points i had passengers in the car and they did not make one comment about any noise in the cabin, or drone etc. 

coupled with a giac tune, i noticed an increase in tq in 2/3rd gear in the 3-4500k range and overall improved the drive experience in the car.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

any other updates, thoughts or opinions so far? would like to hear some feedback on these if possible... curious if anyone else has purchased one of these systems since it's release...


----------



## G26 (Jun 3, 2010)

Any word on the availability of the Downpipe and High-Flow Cat for the 3.2q's? I only want to do the install once.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i have not had any updates, if you need immediate response to this question contact john @ hottexhaust: 800.288.7730

there was a p/n created for it, but the dp has not gone into production. i imagine if the exhaust sales through the roof they most likely will not follow through with a dp... i am only speculating though, please follow up with john for the most accurate details.


----------



## aquaanox (May 3, 2010)

*does the exhaust get rid of the rattle ??*

between 2-3k rpm on the 2.0T engine ?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

3.2Q...


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I just came across some clips that I made when I installed this exhaust, so I put them up on youtube. Not the best comparison, but at least it's something. You can sort of hear that the rasp has been replaced by a deeper tone.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

well done, thanks for adding the clips...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

JRutter said:


> I just came across some clips that I made when I installed this exhaust, so I put them up on youtube. Not the best comparison, but at least it's something. You can sort of hear that the rasp has been replaced by a deeper tone.


Nice video skills!


----------



## tomekpl21 (Feb 24, 2011)

I would be interested if it sounds like the video up here ^^^^^^^^ 
right now I just did a resonator delete and had straight pipe put in. I will try to make a video asap and post it maybe that would be a possible option for you sound wise. I doubt it makes any performance gains. but hey it cost me $50 to get it done so it was worth a shot. It does make a kind of weird buzzing/rattling noise when it is changing gears... ill explain when I post the video. Idk it is just the car or what but maybe someone can help me out with that.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

it does.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

FreeGolf said:


> it does.


lol - yes.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Hi, does anyone have any further updates on the magnaflow cat-back 2.0T?
For less than $500 it seems like a good deal.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

what kind of updates? 

hottexhaust has it for $519 shipped... 

:thumbup:


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

FreeGolf said:


> what kind of updates?


Anything.
Most of the talk so far has been about the 3.2.
Long term thoughts, sound clips/videos, quality, etc.
I can't find much info on the 2.0t version.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Well, www.performancepeddler.com has it for even cheaper.
I got it for $445 shipped. At that kind of price, i figure it's worth a shot! :thumbup:
"audipipes" is the group buy code going on right now for www.TexasAudiGroup.com.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Just a heads up... my magnaflow will be here friday, and I think that's the last day to get this deal!
I'm kinda surprised I haven't seen anyone else jump on this... or post that they did.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

YlwNewBug said:


> Just a heads up... my magnaflow will be here friday, and I think that's the last day to get this deal!
> I'm kinda surprised I haven't seen anyone else jump on this... or post that they did.


So tempting man. My downpipe should be here Friday and I want to see how it sounds with the stock catback before I throw down for an aftermarket one, but the Magnaflow is on the list. That's a great deal, too. I'm a little worried that it might be too loud since it's just the single muffler and the DP is not resonated. Of course, at that price I could probably get my money back out of it if I decide I don't like it. Grrrr... :laugh:


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

TBomb said:


> Of course, at that price I could probably get my money back out of it if I decide I don't like it. Grrrr... :laugh:


That's exactly what i was thinking. 
I have the Eurojet downpipe... but mine's resonated.


----------

